# D'Antoni On The Balkman Trade



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> In Macau where he is on the Olympic coaching staff, Mike D'Antoni commented on the trade of Renaldo Balkman:
> 
> *"Renaldo really had no role after we drafted Gallinari, and with the emergence of Wilson Chandler his minutes would be nonexistent,"* D'Antoni told The Associated Press. "So it really wasn't fair to him to keep him in a spot that he wouldn't play and also gives us an opportunity to clear up a roster spot and move on."


No surprise here.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

pretty much.

bad move talent wise, but a fully understood move at that. giving the guy a chance elsewhere is admirable i guess.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

With SF-Balkman and SF-Chandler on the roster the Knicks did not need to draft SF-Gallinari, the Knicks needed to get rid of Q.Rich & Jefferies for a Big SG to replace Crawford. 

I made a post before the draft saying that the Knicks needed to trade Crawford so they could get "Eric Gordon and Anthony Randolph" out of this draft. 

Gallinari is a BIG Mistake made by the Knicks to console D'Antoni. 
Danilo Gallinari is a 3 year "Project", after 3 years his talent will still be suspect and under Chandlers. 

Balkman is a different story he is not a scorer, he will give you 10 points, 6 rebounds, 3 ast, 1 stl, and 1 blk in a matter of 25 to 30 mpg.
You will not get that from Chandler or Gallinari in their career in the NBA.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

How were they going to get rid of Q-Rich & Jefferies? Both are terribly overpaid and neither are expiring...


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Also, what's all this about Gallinari being a project? He's been averaging 15 ppg in Euroleague and 18 in the Italian A league... He's ready to play big minutes in the NBA.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kiyaman*

It has been posted numerous times that Gallinari is projected at PF, not SF. Chandler will not, at this point, impact him at all. Randolph is on the way out and the forward rotation will likely be Chandler, Gallinari, and Lee. I have absolutely NO IDEA why you are so down on Danilo. Did you even WATCH his game? Not look at the statistics, but actually watch? I respect your ability to evaluate talent. Thats why I'm so puzzled by your venom towards Gallinari. This is what I saw.....

Big kid(likely to get bigger)....very mobile, athletic big man....excellent passer.....very good shooter that can make his own shot...mis-match nightmare.....needs strength, but not weak....willing defender but gambles too much...very intense competitor who hates to lose.....anything BUT soft. If that one game is ANY indication of what he can do, he is a steal. 

All the players and coaches that have been practicing with him rave about him. If he was not the real deal, they would be much more guarded in their comments. Until he proves otherwise, I like him. Balkman was a hustle guy off the bench, nothing more. With 3 guys already playing forward (+Zach), there just was no room at the inn. Could they have gotten more? I have no idea, but letting him go was no tragedy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Kiyaman*



alphaorange said:


> It has been posted numerous times that Gallinari is projected at PF, not SF. Chandler will not, at this point, impact him at all. Randolph is on the way out and the forward rotation will likely be Chandler, Gallinari, and Lee. I have absolutely NO IDEA why you are so down on Danilo. Did you even WATCH his game? Not look at the statistics, but actually watch? I respect your ability to evaluate talent. Thats why I'm so puzzled by your venom towards Gallinari. This is what I saw.....
> 
> Big kid(likely to get bigger)....very mobile, athletic big man....excellent passer.....very good shooter that can make his own shot...mis-match nightmare.....needs strength, but not weak....willing defender but gambles too much...very intense competitor who hates to lose.....anything BUT soft. If that one game is ANY indication of what he can do, he is a steal.
> 
> All the players and coaches that have been practicing with him rave about him. If he was not the real deal, they would be much more guarded in their comments. Until he proves otherwise, I like him. Balkman was a hustle guy off the bench, nothing more. With 3 guys already playing forward (+Zach), there just was no room at the inn. Could they have gotten more? I have no idea, but letting him go was no tragedy.


I've watched him, he looks like a Small Forward to me. He would repeatedly get owned at the 4 against the likes of Bosh, Brand, etc. There's no chance he'd last in the NBA a the 4 on a consistent basis.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I really don't care what you think*

I am stating what has been reported by NY brass. Why are you over here so much....oh wait, I know. You're a Nets fan. Nothing to cheer about there, is there? Nets have been nothing since they became the NJ Nets and lost the Doctor. They will always be the "other" NY team. BTW, not too many 19 year olds DON"T get owned against the PF in the NBA. Its not an instant fix. On the other hand, not too many PFs are going to be able to guard him, either.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I really don't care what you think*



alphaorange said:


> I am stating what has been reported by NY brass. Why are you over here so much....oh wait, I know. You're a Nets fan. Nothing to cheer about there, is there? Nets have been nothing since they became the NJ Nets and lost the Doctor. They will always be the "other" NY team. BTW, not too many 19 year olds DON"T get owned against the PF in the NBA. Its not an instant fix. On the other hand, not too many PFs are going to be able to guard him, either.


Not to mention that guys like Chris Bosh and Elton Brand regularly own opposing PF's in the league anyway. They are considered elite for a reason after all, right?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Seriously, there are plenty of ways to hate on the knicks, but Gallinari looks extraordinarily promising.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: I really don't care what you think*



alphaorange said:


> I am stating what has been reported by NY brass. Why are you over here so much....oh wait, I know. You're a Nets fan. Nothing to cheer about there, is there? Nets have been nothing since they became the NJ Nets and lost the Doctor. They will always be the "other" NY team. BTW, not too many 19 year olds DON"T get owned against the PF in the NBA. Its not an instant fix. On the other hand, not too many PFs are going to be able to guard him, either.


I'm just trying to provide some insight. [STRIKE]You know what, if you're just gonna be an *******, then **** you.[/STRIKE]
Come on you know better, stop with the insults.
UssKittyHawk


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Thread just got way off topic....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ It needs to stay on topic, otherwise I will not hesitate to give out more infractions which can lead to suspensions. Give it a rest people.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Have we officially waived Greene and Jones yet? Any legit shot these guys emerge into keepers?


----------

